# Regenjacke mit Riss - kleben oder nähen?



## DerBergschreck (28. September 2010)

meine jeantex arles regenjacke (dieses weisse transparente zeugs) hat bei einem sturz einen ca. 5 cm langen riss auf der schulter bekommen.

nähen erscheint mir schwierig. kann man sowas evtl. mit nahtdichtband oder ähnlichem reparieren?


----------



## CrossX (28. September 2010)

Ich würds kleben. Am besten mit so Kleber für Zeltplanen. 
Der ist extra für elastisches Material und dichtet auch perfekt. Dann noch einen kleinen durchsichtigen Flicken drunter und gut ist. 
Nähen würd ich das nicht.  Dicht wird das eh nicht mehr damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (28. September 2010)

mit so einem Klebeband ( gibts in jedem Baumarkt ) kannst du das perfekt kleben für wenig Geld. Ist sogar wasserdicht.

http://www.musikato.de/images/artikel/0500x/30005400.jpg


----------



## flyingt (28. September 2010)

Meine Windstopper Jacke ist mir vor 2 Monaten auch bei einem Sturz an der schulter gerissen. 
Habe es von ausßen mit Goretex reparatur flicken geklebt und von innen (um sicher zu sein) mit so Zeltflicken. 

Goretexflicken nicht ganz billig aber super, alles wieder Wasser und Winddicht. nur zu empfehlehn. Zeltflicken kannste auch nehmen, sind um eininges billiger.


----------



## The_Distance (29. September 2010)

Schau dir mal die hier an. Sind günstig, in vielen Farben zu haben und funktionieren einwandfrei.


----------



## DerBergschreck (29. September 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> mit so einem Klebeband ( gibts in jedem Baumarkt ) kannst du das perfekt kleben für wenig Geld. Ist sogar wasserdicht.
> 
> http://www.musikato.de/images/artikel/0500x/30005400.jpg



aber übersteht das auch mehrere wäschen?


----------



## TitusLE (29. September 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> aber übersteht das auch mehrere wäschen?



Oder gar regelmäßigen Regen, der bei einer Regenjacke ja durchaus mal vorkommen soll?


----------



## flyingt (29. September 2010)

Also ich würde zu den Flicken von Globetrotter raten. Habe die auch benutzt. 

Bei Panzertape (oder wie auch immer ihr das Tape nennt  ) mag ich nicht das es sich bei "großer" Wärmer ein wenig löst. 

die Flicken sehen auch besser aus als das Tape


----------



## polo (29. September 2010)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> aber übersteht das auch mehrere wäschen?



nein; keine einzige. zumindest bei meiner bauknecht (mit überschemmungsschutz).


----------



## Trailhunterer (29. September 2010)

Das Panzertape klebt man ja innen an, und nicht aussen auf die Jacke


----------



## polo (29. September 2010)

wo das klebt, ist der waschmaschine ziemlich wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (29. September 2010)

das war eine Antwort zur Optik.

komisch nur, das das tape bei meiner Gore jacke seit Jahren hält.

muss wohl an der Waschmaschine liegen


----------



## polo (29. September 2010)

ich habe ne bauknecht, die ducttape frißt. aber immerhin mit überschwemmungsschutz


----------



## Trailhunterer (29. September 2010)

so ein mist aber auch


----------

